# Favourite Manon Lescaut recording



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

I'd be interested to read your recommendations.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Not my favourite Puccini opera, but my favourite. version is the Serafin with Callas and Di Stefano, even though Callas is not in her best voice and there are few alarming flaps on high. Still, she gets more out of the character than anyone else and the last act becomes the tragic conclusion, rather than the anti-climax it often is. Di Stefano is a charming, ardent presence in the first act; passionately desperate in the Le Havre scene. Serafin conducts in the best Italian lyric, but is urgently dramatic in the section leading to Des Grieux's outburst at Le Havre. 

Bjoerling gives one of his best performances in the role too, but I'm afraid I don't take so well to Albanese, who sounds a trifle mature for my taste.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

By far the Richard Tucker/Magda Olivero offering has the most spine-tingling end of all.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The classic 1954 recording with Jonel Perlea leading the Rome Opera.

Licia Albanese shines in the title role, joined by the dynamic duo of Jussi Björling and Robert Merrill.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

The Callas recording. Callas and Di Stefano just get so much out of the roles. I just love it.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Callas no doubt!
For video I would say Met performance with incomparable Domingo/Scotto partnership.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*Freni/ Domingo/ Sinopoli* :tiphat:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

My personal favourite isa bit of an odd one although everyone shuld listen to it! It's amazing!
It has Erzsebet Hazy in the title role and Robert Ilosfalvy as Des Grieux - a little odd because it is sung in Hungarian but it sounds beautiful


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

1) Caballe / Domingo / Bartoletti (Warner) 

2) Freni/ Domingo/ Sinopoli


----------



## doors1991 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have the Callas recording.

Between this two which one is better ?

https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Puccini...000001G5N/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Puccini...00000418G/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

doors1991 said:


> I have the Callas recording.
> 
> Between this two which one is better ?
> 
> ...


Received wisdom says it's Freni/Domingo because the Levine was recorded too late and Pavarotti and Freni are past their best. However, I totally disagree and I find Freni much more dramatically convincing in the second with Pavarotti. Her voice is darker and not as smooth as in her earlier rendition, but she can still sing the part and it has more variation of tone. Levine handles the score well, if not as intelligently as Sinopoli, but perhaps the main difference is between Domingo and Pavarotti. My preference is for the Levine recording, but it depends whether you want a superbly sung version or a more dramatic rendition of the work. You could also just pick based on which of the two tenors you prefer.

For Domingo as De Grieux I like his live recording from Verona with Magda Olivero, where he gives one of the most exciting performances of his career.

My three essential choices of the opera would be:

Mono: Serafin (Callas/Di Stefano)
Stereo: Levine (Freni/Pavarotti)
Live: Santi (Olivero/Domingo)

N.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Interesting choices. I auditioned quite a few recordings when I was repetiteur for some performances a year or so ago.

For me the Perlea with Albanese and Björling was the clear choice. Now on Naxos Historical:


----------



## doors1991 (Jul 20, 2020)

The Conte said:


> Received wisdom says it's Freni/Domingo because the Levine was recorded too late and Pavarotti and Freni are past their best. However, I totally disagree and I find Freni much more dramatically convincing in the second with Pavarotti. Her voice is darker and not as smooth as in her earlier rendition, but she can still sing the part and it has more variation of tone. Levine handles the score well, if not as intelligently as Sinopoli, but perhaps the main difference is between Domingo and Pavarotti. My preference is for the Levine recording, but it depends whether you want a superbly sung version or a more dramatic rendition of the work. You could also just pick based on which of the two tenors you prefer.
> 
> For Domingo as De Grieux I like his live recording from Verona with Magda Olivero, where he gives one of the most exciting performances of his career.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Puccini...000001G5N/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Some users on amazon complain about the sound,voices sound distant,under-miked,muffled etc...
This is true ?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently listened to Sinopoli, Levine and Chailly (Te Kanawa and Carreras) and came to the conclusion that the Callas set is still my first choice. She is not in her best voice, but she gets more out of the role than anyone and Di Stefano's Des Grieux is one of his best roles.

Of the two Freni recordings, I prefer the Sinopoli and the Chailly made very little impression at all.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

How is the Molinari-Pradelli recording on Decca?


----------



## battistini (Jan 22, 2021)

Not good, let's see if my re-mastering on the way from Mexico improves my opinion of it!


----------

